# Eureka! Water pressure too high!



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

I installed my irrigation system myself DIY 4-5 years ago. 70psi city water. A recent thread about Hunter Pgp rotors wearing out and getting stuck (a problem I have) got me thinking about high water pressure.

I noticed my sprinkler heads always seem to be very loud and have a lot of mist in addition to the water streams. I looked into buying/installing a pressure regulating valve. Then I saw a you tube video from City of Santa Barbara that mentioned adjusting the water pressure to hose fed irrigation systems by turning the hose bib partially off.

Could this same concept be done with a ball valve? I placed a pressure gauge on my irrigation drain valve in the basement, and turned the shutoff valve partially closed to achieve 30psi working pressure.

Now the sprinklers streams are amazing and no more crazy misting!!!

Anywyays, the concept of lowing the water pressure definitely worked. I'm just unsure if using a ball valve to regulate pressure is okay on a permanent basis. I feel like it is probably fine any thoughts or comments?

Now I need to do another catch cup test and water audit. I'm really excited excited and looking forward to the results.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Alright, going to add in a proper pressure regulating valve. The ball valve method makes the downline static pressure rise back up to the input pressure. Then when the sprinkler valves open, it causes the vaccumm breaker to back spit a little bit of water out out of the top. Probably would wear it out prematurely. Also, a pressure regulating valve is supposed to be repairable inline without having to remove it so that might be nice instead of having to install a new ball valve when the chrome on the valves erodes off and it starts to leak.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

I got everything installed. I also put in a new shutoff valve and drain valve because I don't like how the original fittings I installed were sweat fittings. I prefer the pipe thread fittings and then soldering thin copper pipes to thin copper fittings is easier and provides a better connection. I also upgraded the drain valve to a ball valve.

The rainbird gauge is just temporary to get everything dialed in. I didn't really see much advantage of plumbing in a permanent pressure gauge. Just more money, more possible leaks, more parts that can fail.

The pressure reducing valve works great! It is extremely quiet in operation and the sprinklers should be much more efficient with very little misting. The adjustability of the valve is great. I'm hoping to save a lot of money and water. Should save on maintenance too with not having my rotor heads going bad so often.

I sincerely welcome any critiques...


----------

